

Scala Vs Clojure – Let’s get down to business - alrex021
http://bestinclass.wordpress.com/2009/09/14/scala-vs-clojure-lets-get-down-to-business/

======
spooneybarger
quote of the week ( which comes from this article ):

One guy asked me ‘Havent you ever passed arguments in the wrong order and
expected a different return than what you got ?” and I’ll be honest: No, I
haven’t. But for people who have a hard time getting arguments order and
return types right, this system is a great help. So it has it’s place, I must
say.

